# NuDrive Build Doc/Schematic?



## TeleCrunch (Apr 19, 2019)

Can you please post the build doc/schematic for this board?

Thanks!


----------



## TeleCrunch (Dec 28, 2019)

Bump. Any chance of a build doc or schematic for this guy? Can't get this to sound or work as good as the SuperNuva, and I know it could with some troubleshooting


----------



## Robert (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes sir, I'm on build doc duty today.  My goal is to have them all wrapped up by the end of the year....


----------



## Robert (Dec 28, 2019)

Let me know if you spot anything unusual or obviously incorrect.

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/NuDrive.pdf


----------



## TeleCrunch (Dec 29, 2019)

Robert said:


> Let me know if you spot anything unusual or obviously incorrect.
> 
> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/NuDrive.pdf


Thank you!


----------

